# 18MB Broadband



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

Turns out that NTL and BT are testing a new type of Broadband called
ASDL2 which can deliver download speeds of upto 18MBPS. However the speed of the connection drops off sharply the further away the exchange is from the customer is.
Of course I'm sure this will be fixed quite soon


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 5, 2005)

they best bring this out soon, the current prices are ridiculous, i dont know why i stick with ntl. they ripped me off, lied, and now i cant even upgrade my speed online because of an error ith the MAC address.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

No Idea when it's coming out but when it does they aren't making plans to upgrade customers. Also the problem with this is only people within like a few kilometres of the exchange server will be able to experiance 100% fast speeds.
People within about 1000km will reiceve 90% and 5000km will recieve like 80% of the connection speed. But they hope to sort this out before the speed is released.

Also for all you BT users out there before the NTL released any faster speeds, they will release an 8MB broadband with at least a 2MB upload!!!!


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 5, 2005)

i live very close to a ntl exchange so i should be alright. ill be happy with the 3Mb connection without caps, but being NTL they put caps on it, although not suppose to be enforcing them for a few months


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

BT has been very good to me, I used Wanadoo and ther service stank so I switched to BT 

Wanadoo left me for a month without any internet connection and said that the connection was okay and charged me for 12 months contract   

I'll be happy when the 8MB service comes out  even more so if the 12MB service comes out


----------



## tomb08uk (Apr 5, 2005)

Well any one with BT , they are upgrading previous customers upto 2MB for no charge. Should get a email saying about it when u recieve ur upgrade.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 5, 2005)

You guys do realize that is Mb and not MB right?


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> You guys do realize that is MB and not MB right?



Okay that makes no sense what soever Praetor lol


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Apr 5, 2005)

I think he means megaBIT and not megaBYTE....


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes we did know that it was MegaBit I sometimes use MegaByte accidentally


----------



## Praetor (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah slipped on the capitalization


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 5, 2005)

yep i knew, not sure if i got it right, it always gets me


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

It's difficult to get the difference sometimes  but I'll get there eventually


----------



## flip218 (Apr 6, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Yeah slipped on the capitalization



You need more sleep


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol true maybe someone is spending to much time with thier computer.
Like me


----------



## loeakaodas (Apr 6, 2005)

Hellbreather said:
			
		

> People within about 1000km will reiceve 90% and 5000km will recieve like 80% of the connection speed. But they hope to sort this out before the speed is released


Do you realize that 5000km is 3107 miles, or did you mean meters.


----------



## kof2000 (Apr 6, 2005)

we have 5mbps here  regardless of distance.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 6, 2005)

No I think I meant 500km lol sorry made a prat of myself there.
And where are you to recieve 5MB? UK? if so what providier


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.ukonline.net/8000/

shame i dont get it down south


----------



## narafa (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, you are all talking about 18 Mbps broadband connection? 

One of my friends visited Japan, they are offering 45 Mega Bits per second broad band connection for residential areas    and it's not expensive, I think he said it's around $40 per month or so. Any japanese here can confirm this??

The maximum speed here in Egypt for Broad Band connections is only 2 Mbps   

I read a week ago that a new technology is under testing in which internet connection will be available through Power Cable lines. They are trying to utilize the already installed power cables to pump broadband internet to everyone to save billions of infrastructure upgrades.

And finally, you are talking about an 18 Mbps broadband connection 


I am leaving to Japan


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 10, 2005)

why, in Sweden, apparently, they have 100Mb connections


----------



## narafa (Apr 10, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> why, in Sweden, apparently, they have 100Mb connections



That's the SOHO broadband internet connections available in Japan too.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 10, 2005)

its a beast, wish we had it in britain


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 11, 2005)

Yea that would be amazing but sadly we dont


----------



## narafa (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, you are wishing you have what they have in Japan, and I am wishing to have what you currently have. I work on a 1 MB ADSL at work and going to get a 256 kbps one at home. I feel that I am ages back from the whole world, why don't they just install high speed lines directly from the beginning here in Egypt


----------



## XAEN (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm in Turkey and have 256 kbps adsl right now. They say that it will be improved to 512 kbps.
Anyway, i remember my dial up days..


----------



## TonyBAMF (Apr 13, 2005)

I was paying $100USD for 1Mbit down 256k up.
Now am paying $40USD for 386Kb down 128Kb up.

Mexico


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 13, 2005)

Man so many different prices for the same speed I get confused sometimes lol


----------



## Praetor (Apr 13, 2005)

> we have 5mbps here regardless of distance.


Actually if it was 5000KM, i'd have it too ... and so would most things within intercontinental ballistic missle range....


----------



## narafa (Apr 13, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Actually if it was 5000KM, i'd have it too ... and so would most things within intercontinental ballistic missle range....



If this is true as Praetor says, I would be able to apply for a residential ADSL from Japan without any effect on the speed at my end


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 13, 2005)

Lol very true and that would be really cool if you could do that


----------



## narafa (Apr 14, 2005)

I wish I could man, I just wish


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah well until they make Broadband like that you will have to wait for your provider to get faster while we both envy Japan


----------

